# 1950's JC Higgins Color Flow Project Finished



## npence (Jan 2, 2010)

Thought I would share the bike I restored for my wifes Birthday. let me know what you think 

This is what I started with.




Putting bike back together dont know why I didnt take pics well painting to excited I guess.



Finished Bike









I hope you like it I enjoyed finding all the parts and restoring it.


----------



## Mybluevw (Jan 2, 2010)

Purrty !!
She should be happy to ride that old girl


----------



## lobsterboyx (Jan 2, 2010)

great colors! is that rattle can or did you do a custom mix?


----------



## npence (Jan 2, 2010)

I painted the bike with automotive paint and clear coat. No Rattle can here


----------



## brassbusterpc (Jan 2, 2010)

*Nice ride*

SUPER NICE job on restoring that bike, WOULD LOVE to have one that nice for MY WIFE.


----------



## npence (Jan 2, 2010)

hey brassbusterpc I see your from indy plan on taking this bike and a couple others to the winter show next month hope to see you there.


----------



## brassbusterpc (Jan 2, 2010)

*Winter Swap meet*

If I don't have to work I'll be there. Thought I'd have enough parts to do a booth BUT been doing real good on EBay. Would love to see this bike in person. classicfan1 from Ohio is coming GREAT kid, That's where you will find me. See you there Harvey


----------



## yeshoney (Jan 2, 2010)

*Higgins scripts!*

Ha ha, Now I know where the scripts are going!  nice job on the resto!  Did you have to buy a second bike for parts?  I love that color combo, classic!

Joe


----------



## dino (Jan 2, 2010)

very nice job


----------



## npence (Jan 3, 2010)

No i didnt have to buy a second bike for parts just bought the parts I needed for it. I think that was the funniest part going on that treasure hunt.


----------



## pedal alley (Jan 5, 2010)

very nice. you use bc/cc, or ae paint ?
when/where is this winter show ?


----------



## npence (Jan 8, 2010)

I dont know what the difference is between bc/cc and ae paint. I used automotive paint and clear coat. the show I was think of taking it to was the show in Indiana on the 6th of Feb. but just seen today that daddy katz is having a show the same day in Dayton Ohio think im going to that now a little closer of a drive for me.


----------



## pedal alley (Jan 11, 2010)

npence said:


> I dont know what the difference is between bc/cc and ae paint. I used automotive paint and clear coat. the show I was think of taking it to was the show in Indiana on the 6th of Feb. but just seen today that daddy katz is having a show the same day in Dayton Ohio think im going to that now a little closer of a drive for me.




sorry. i figured you where a painter.
bc/cc = base coat/clear coat.
ae- acrylic enamel.
maybe you used the premixrd
lacqer=dupli color ?
looks nice whatever ya used.


----------



## npence (Jan 11, 2010)

yeah I used the base coat clear coat on this bike. are you planning on going to the dayton bike show in feb. Im planning on taking this bike to the show. hope to see you there.


----------



## pedal alley (Jan 11, 2010)

i plan to go. i have a six hour gig the night before.
i hope to bring my original 64 Huffy.see ya there.


----------



## Yannick (Jan 17, 2010)

This is simply amazing! I love the colours. Good job! It's important we don't forget what they looked like when they were brand new.




Yannick


----------



## npence (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the great feedback cant wait for warmer weather so we can start riding agian


----------



## Steve-O (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice job.  I think the hunting is always the fun part for MOST collectors.


----------

